# Oh Yay!



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

My p-fury tshirt!! 
post ur pix with ur pfury tshirt on!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

PinKragon said:


> My p-fury tshirt!!
> post ur pix with ur pfury tshirt on!!!
> 
> View attachment 200982










And the shirt looks nice too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

We sent this, too!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

way too much clothes for me.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TAKE IT OFF TAKE IT OFF TAKE IT OFF









cmon i know you want your beads


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Pfft I had mine for about 7 months now










Got a black one coming in the mail


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow Pinky...!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

y are u wearing underwear...

re-post the pic with it fixed, kthxbye.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I never even noticed a T-shirt.I'm gonna have to look again.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wonder what's printed on the back


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

A 5D that would do wonders for you!

When did you get cancer?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The left side of your body!







Run while you still can!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmfao ^^


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> A 5D that would do wonders for you!
> 
> When did you get cancer?


I got breast reduction 2 years ago


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

BTW, the question of when did I get cancer is so uncalled for, as I have a dear family member that passed away due to that terrible disease, they were years for her trying to fight against breast cancer, until her body couldn't fight anymore, n lost against cancer :'(
and I was tested with leukemia, but thankfully it only came down to iron deficiency anemia. so No i don't think that was a funny comment at all.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Sorry it's not a Tit issue...Can't believe I'm saying this but who ever took that shot is a fool, And made you look like total crap...sorry but it's the truth...I'm a dick and so on....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> BTW, the question of when did I get cancer is so uncalled for, as I have a dear family member that passed away due to that terrible disease, they were years for her trying to fight against breast cancer, until her body couldn't fight anymore, n lost against cancer :'(
> and I was tested with leukemia, but thankfully it only came down to iron deficiency anemia. so No i don't think that was a funny comment at all.


It was an honest question...sorry!!!! The pic was of shity quality that made your left side look blochie(<- is that even a Word)

Thanks for the quick heads up


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

06 post a picture of yourself wearing a t-shirt and panties. Since you play the submissive role in your marriage, I know you probably have a few photographs.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

A 5D is a Canon camera not a tit/boob size, are you doing OK?

I bet they looked great?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> 06 post a picture of yourself wearing a t-shirt and panties. Since you play the submissive role in your marriage, I know you probably have a few photographs.


Hey I've posted mine and my old ladies multiple times over the years...When are you Going to sack up?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Today's Top 20 Posters

Traveller 27-February 11 1,098 65 10.87%

ZOSICK 25-May 05 9,354 37 6.19%

ICEE 02-February 07 28,276 27 4.52%

Smoke 07-September 10 839 24 4.01%

Central 03-April 05 16,891 21 3.51%

Danny Tanner 21-August 06 13,769 20 3.34%

I put in a days worth of BS and still didn't get number one!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

What do you chaps say we club together and get a Pink a half decent camera?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

hey pink

you really make that t-shirt look awesome. If i order a shirt do you come with it please!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Sorry it's not a Tit issue...Can't believe I'm saying this but who ever took that shot is a fool, And made you look like total crap...sorry but it's the truth...*I'm a dick and so on*....


Apparently.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Pink!...god bless!...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

GUYS thanx but I DON'T need a new camera, geez I took this with my cell phone on timer, just to show that I got the t-shirt geeezz relax I didn't need a whole production.... k thanx bye


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> Today's Top 20 Posters
> 
> Traveller 27-February 11 1,098 65 10.87%
> 
> ...


That fool only wants his count up so he's being a dick. Billy bad ass has to be number 1 at somthing huh?

P.s. zo you've lost all respect.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

cduuuub said:


> Today's Top 20 Posters
> 
> Traveller 27-February 11 1,098 65 10.87%
> 
> ...


That fool only wants his count up so he's being a dick. Billy bad ass has to be number 1 at somthing huh?

P.s. zo you've lost all respect.
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> GUYS thanx but I DON'T need a new camera, geez I took this with my cell phone on timer, just to show that I got the t-shirt geeezz relax I didn't need a whole production.... k thanx bye


lol... Pinky, everybody's just jealous that you can act like a retard in public and everybody still loves you.









Actually, you're just so damn hot you get everybody worked up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll join in,
Please girl on the internet fish forum who posts pics of yourself in swim wear for compliments acknowledge my presence . . .
pfft please . . .

FREE TRULKU TENZIN DELEK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the post Pink.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

PinKragon said:


> GUYS thanx but I DON'T need a new camera, geez I took this with my cell phone on timer, just to show that I got the t-shirt geeezz relax I didn't need a whole production.... k thanx bye


Please females know what they be doing.

Come on now if you were just going to show off the shirt ur not allowed to wear pAnties
Period!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> GUYS thanx but I DON'T need a new camera, geez I took this with my cell phone on timer, just to show that I got the t-shirt geeezz relax I didn't need a whole production.... k thanx bye


Please females know what they be doing.

Come on now if you were just going to show off the shirt ur not allowed to wear pAnties
Period!
[/quote]

How can you tell this is a kid that is just starting puberty?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Because he likes civics and japanese manga?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice pic. Way to rock that T-Shirt.











piranha-freak101 said:


> Please females know what they be doing.
> 
> Come on now if you were just going to show off the shirt ur not allowed to wear pAnties
> Period!


I see tight leather pants and a pink silk shirt in your future.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ you see his majesty in his future?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> ^ you see his majesty in his future?


I couldn't help but laugh at that one!!!









Sorry HM


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Traveller I joined this forum since 05 when my ex bf n now friend redragon, introduced me to piranhas u might seen his video the most hated video on the site I think teehee, every older member might know me, I've meet some members outside, this forum has been a fun part of my life for the last 6 years, n I'm glad cause one my best friends till this day is jiamgigirl, so if I post pix is not just for compliments, I have a fb account, so I get enough there







anyway I wanted u guys to post ur pix with ur t-shirt n occurred don't have one buy it


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

btw I'm typing from my cellphone sorry for the nonsense on some words....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I know who you are PinK


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Come on now if you were just going to show off the shirt ur not allowed to wear Period! pAnties


I unscrambled that for you. All the guys that actually have regular sex will get the joke.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Today's Top 20 Posters
> 
> Traveller 27-February 11 1,098 65 10.87%
> 
> ...


That fool only wants his count up so he's being a dick. Billy bad ass has to be number 1 at somthing huh?

*P.s. zo you've lost all respect.*
[/quote]









[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up...You do realize this is Off topic on a fish site correct?

Get off you're high horse kid


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

You should be the one asking yourself that trying to be number 1 poster yay whooooooo. And you try and get there by making fun of cancer. Who's the f*cking kid here?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Come on now if you were just going to show off the shirt ur not allowed to wear Period! pAnties


I unscrambled that for you. All the guys that actually have regular sex will get the joke.
[/quote]

Not panties, it is my bathing suit, the one on my avatar, I was coming from the pool when I got the package with the tshirt and just put it over.... The guys that have regular sex know panties don't look like that, that's why they didn't get the "joke"

Winning duh!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cduuuub said:


> You should be the one asking yourself that trying to be number 1 poster yay whooooooo. And you try and get there by making fun of cancer. Who's the f*cking kid here?


Let me guess it's me? Correct??? Yet I still don't care


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I love it that once again to not lose the tradition my thread turns into this loooool!! I luv it!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

YAYYYYY ATTENTION!!!!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Whore!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

FREE TIBET !!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

hahahahaha I love it!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

thats what she said


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

omg omg...keep it up guys...you're impressing a girl!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> omg omg...keep it up guys...you're impressing a girl!


are you playing the tough guy who calls people out to grab the girls attention? this is an awesome cast so far! now all we need is the passive nerd who ends up winning her over at the big dance


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Central said:


> omg omg...keep it up guys...you're impressing a girl!


are you playing the tough guy who calls people out to grab the girls attention? this is an awesome cast so far! now all we need is the passive nerd who ends up winning her over at the big dance
[/quote]
LOOOOOOOL























Free Tibet !!!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

not really man...i was kind of cheerleading the nerd side...but i've got no skin in the game...me and pink go way back


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Central said:


> omg omg...keep it up guys...you're impressing a girl!


are you playing the tough guy who calls people out to grab the girls attention? this is an awesome cast so far! now all we need is the passive nerd who ends up winning her over at the big dance
[/quote]

Get your damn hands off of her!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> omg omg...keep it up guys...you're impressing a girl!


are you playing the tough guy who calls people out to grab the girls attention? this is an awesome cast so far! now all we need is the passive nerd who ends up winning her over at the big dance
[/quote]

Get your damn hands off of her!









[/quote]


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

OMFG IM GETTIN DISSED ON A FISH FORUM !!!?

FML


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I just opened this thread and started stroking my big black

Cat, tabby. I love reading a good thread while my cat sits in my lap to be petted


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I just looked at this again and whipped out my nice big fat long

banana that I've been keeping under my desk all day. It's nice and ripe now, and boy am I hungry.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, all the boner poppin' weasels out in full force!!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Boner poppin? Over pinkragon? Thats a negative. If I seen somebody driving around town with her, I wouldnt even say "fuckkkkk youuuuu".


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Pink, I would like to apologize for the little mishap that happend here. Some things just tick me off. A whole thread full of grown men acting like pigs. You know I would kind of expect it from p freak as he's only 16 but grown men. Gimmie a break. And then some tool that thinks cancers a joke. Wow.

Anyway enough rambling. Nice shirt. You look good in red!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

cduuuub said:


> Pink, I would like to apologize for the little mishap that happend here. Some things just tick me off. A whole thread full of grown men acting like pigs. You know I would kind of expect it from p freak as he's only 16 but grown men. Gimmie a break. And then some tool that thinks cancers a joke. Wow.
> 
> Anyway enough rambling. Nice shirt. You look good in red!


Bumlick . . .


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Awww your so sweet! What a gentleman! A true ladies man! When she reads that post, you guys can go skipping off into the sunset. Except pink. She will be dragging her cancer leg.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Pink, I would like to apologize for the little mishap that happend here. Some things just tick me off. A whole thread full of grown men acting like pigs. You know I would kind of expect it from p freak as he's only 16 but grown men. Gimmie a break. And then some tool that thinks cancers a joke. Wow.
> 
> Anyway enough rambling. Nice shirt. You look good in red!


Bumlick . . .
[/quote]
Right. Be cause I need to kiss ass to some chick one the net? No sorry I have a girlfriend. I was simply being nice and stating what I thoght?

What is going on with this forum why is everyone being an ass hole? When someone is being nice it means they're kissing ass now a days. That's a sad world to live in.

Its funny most of you are older then me yet I'm more mature than your fathers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

cduuuub said:


> [


What is going on with this forum why is everyone being an ass hole? [/quote]

Its tax season in the USA


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Right. Be cause I need to kiss ass to some chick one the net? No sorry I have a girlfriend. I was simply being nice and stating what I thoght?

What is going on with this forum why is everyone being an ass hole? When someone is being nice it means they're kissing ass now a days. That's a sad world to live in.
[/quote]

denial
[/quote]
Correct diagnoses


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

The thing is...when you hang around long enough you'll understand people around here are brutally friendly. No ones truly being an asshole, its just what we do. And on a side note, this place would be boring if everyone was all like

Look at my picture
-you look very nice
thank you so much
-you are very welcome
i also think you look nice
-and i thank you too

cancer leg jokes are much better.....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cduuuub said:


> Pink, I would like to apologize for the little mishap that happend here. Some things just tick me off. A whole thread full of grown men acting like pigs. You know I would kind of expect it from p freak as he's only 16 but grown men. Gimmie a break. And then some tool that thinks cancers a joke. Wow.
> 
> Anyway enough rambling. Nice shirt. You look good in red!


Bumlick . . .
[/quote]
Right. Be cause I need to kiss ass to some chick one the net? No sorry I have a girlfriend. I was simply being nice and stating what I thoght?

What is going on with this forum why is everyone being an ass hole? When someone is being nice it means they're kissing ass now a days. That's a sad world to live in.

Its funny most of you are older then me yet I'm more mature than your fathers.
[/quote]

From now on I'm calling you my peanut









Whats it like to be someones BITCH on the net?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Word


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

What am I denying you f*cking retards? Not a f*cking thing. Your all stupid as f*ck.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cduuuub said:


> What am I denying you f*cking retards? Not a f*cking thing. Your all stupid as f*ck.


someones a sensitive little man







yes you are yes you are


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its amazing to me that a thread of a girl showing a shirt she got in the mail can turn into a thread that is so hateful as this.

1. Stop with the personal insults immediately.
2. Have some respect when you post.

Please guys, lets keep this place fun. Fun to me is not ragging on people. Light hearted jabs sure... but some of this is getting downright nasty. Keep it civil.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Someone told DAD!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!..Three anonymous users "browsing" this thread!..


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow I step away to eat a banana and now this...







And I was expecting to see the other members post their PFury T-Shirts...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Smoke said:


> Wow I step away to eat a banana and now this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks smoke. Me too. Its about time this type of derailment ends.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

OK so it's time to change gears.

Pink I would love to crack you open like a coconut or split you open like a turkey on thanksgiving....Oh and nice shirt


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ZOSICK said:


> OK so it's time to change gears.
> 
> Pink I would love to crack you open like a coconut or split you open like a turkey on thanksgiving....Oh and nice shirt


at least we got the respectful part down.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Xenon said:


> OK so it's time to change gears.
> 
> Pink I would love to crack you open like a coconut or split you open like a turkey on thanksgiving....Oh and nice shirt


at least we got the respectful part down.








[/quote]

You're Welcome


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Threads like this = why P-Fury rocks.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanx Xenon for the Shirt.... luv it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lookin good pink


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PinKragon said:


> Thanx Xenon for the Shirt.... luv it


yw Pink thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Xenon said:


> OK so it's time to change gears.
> 
> Pink I would love to crack you open like a coconut or split you open like a turkey on thanksgiving....Oh and nice shirt


at least we got the respectful part down.








[/quote]










Now that's some funny sh*t right there!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> 06 post a picture of yourself wearing a t-shirt and panties. Since you play the submissive role in your marriage, I know you probably have a few photographs.


I Think all go with just the sock...Like RNR did


----------

